# Free Audible Download of The Wonderful Wizard of Oz for new & current members



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Click here.



Unabridged; 3 hours 49 minutes.

If you don't have an audible account, you can create one using your Amazon credentials. Easily access using your Audible app on your Fire. *This is available for current as well as new Audible members.*

If you don't have a Fire yet and have one of the Kindles that will play audiobooks & MP3s, it will play there, too.

Betsy


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Link takes me to Kindke Daily Deals instead.

ETA: When I folowwed the link from my Fire this morning, it was showing a different ad.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

_Note that this offer is available to current members, too, if you use the link in my post.  --Betsy_


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

OK, free with new membership.


----------



## CAFlanny (Apr 5, 2012)

If you click on the "learn more" button after you click on the first link, it will take you to the free book.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sorry, folks, I've been gone most of the morning, missed the questions.



Annalog said:


> Link takes me to Kindke Daily Deals instead.


The link in the first post takes you to the Digital Daily Deals page. Click on the graphic to go to the offer.



Annalog said:


> OK, free with new membership.


No, if you use the link I provided, it's free even if you already have an Audible membership. I've been an Audible member for years and downloaded it this morning. I just clicked on the graphic on the Digital Deals page. If you are an existing member, you'll have to enter your Audible account information. I linked my Audible and Amazon accounts a year or so ago and so entered my Amazon account info.

Betsy


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm not new to Audible (and don't pay a subscription or anything) and the link worked just fine (after I logged in to Audible, it went to the main Audible page and I had to click on Betsy's link again, but other than that, all was well). 

It's downloading to my KT right now! I'm not a huge audiobook fan, but being an Oz fan, I have to check this out. Though I do feel a lot is lost without the 100+ illustrations...

Thanks, Betsy!

EDIT: Audible books do work on eink kindles also, so I'm wondering if this should be posted in the general Let's Talk Kindle board.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Eltanin Publishing said:


> I'm not new to Audible (and don't pay a subscription or anything) and the link worked just fine (after I logged in to Audible, it went to the main Audible page and I had to click on Betsy's link again, but other than that, all was well).
> 
> It's downloading to my KT right now! I'm not a huge audiobook fan, but being an Oz fan, I have to check this out. Though I do feel a lot is lost without the 100+ illustrations...
> 
> Thanks, Betsy!


Glad to hear it! I should clarify that I don't currently have a subscription, but I am a member.

Betsy


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Glad to hear it! I should clarify that I don't currently have a subscription, but I am a member.
> 
> Betsy


Right - being a "member" doesn't mean you have to be a paying member. This seems free to everyone! I'm quite inexperienced with audio books and even with listening to mp3's on the kindle. I'm wondering if it's possible to listen to this fine recording while paging through an ebook (on that same kindle) with pictures. As it is, it stops when you exit the audio book, so it would have to be loaded as an mp3 rather than standard audio book... not sure if that's possible...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Eltanin Publishing said:


> Right - being a "member" doesn't mean you have to be a paying member. This seems free to everyone! I'm quite inexperienced with audio books and even with listening to mp3's on the kindle. I'm wondering if it's possible to listen to this fine recording while paging through an ebook (on that same kindle) with pictures. As it is, it stops when you exit the audio book, so it would have to be loaded as an mp3 rather than standard audio book... not sure if that's possible...


A reason to have two Kindles. 

Betsy


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> A reason to have two Kindles.
> 
> Betsy


Ah, you are such an enabler!  Or, you could load it on an iPod for listening while reading. Or, have the audio book on your kindle and look at the ebook pictures on your PC, Fire, rooted nook, etc., so the images are in color (if the ebook publisher was kind enough to provide them in color...) Here's a behind-the-scenes video of Anne Hathaway's recording session. She does an AMAZING job with the voices!


----------



## CAFlanny (Apr 5, 2012)

Eltanin Publishing said:


> Right - being a "member" doesn't mean you have to be a paying member. This seems free to everyone! I'm quite inexperienced with audio books and even with listening to mp3's on the kindle. I'm wondering if it's possible to listen to this fine recording while paging through an ebook (on that same kindle) with pictures. As it is, it stops when you exit the audio book, so it would have to be loaded as an mp3 rather than standard audio book... not sure if that's possible...


It IS possible. You just have to make sure the files are in the right order. I wish there was a way to turn on the music player from within a book instead of having to go to the experimental settings and then go back to the book you're reading.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

It is working for me now but wasn't  this morning. Thanks!


----------

